# ISA server 2004 problem



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

I not sure that i post this thread in this box is true or false. 
Pls help me resolve this problem. Here is prob


I don’t know why. Our network structure is going through ISA to connect to internet.
ISA server has 2 NIC, 1 modem,
1 NIC has address pools is 10.0.0.x connect to modem (modem address is 10.0.0.2)
1 NIC has address pools is 192.168.1.x connect to LAN 
I have publish my mail server on ISA 
But from modem to ISA, I cannot ping to 10.0.0.4 (ISA add).
From modem I have config NAT to allow all information from internet to internal (is 10.0.0.4):4-dontkno :4-dontkno 
Have anyone can help me resolve this pro.
Thanks for any helps


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

What does the event log say during the time this failure occurred?

Other than being unable to ping, have any hosts been affected by this as well?


----------



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks 4 reply
But now i have a new prob. Ihave change IP of NIC external of ISA server



Now i can ping from internal (is 192.168.1.x) to external( is 10.0.0.x) but vice-versa is can't.
I'm not sure about this prob. But here is prob which make me cannot connect to my website from internet.
i have intend to apply ISA to my network system. BUt now i cannot apply unless sure of it can run in normal.

PS: My modem is ZyZel Prestige 660R-61C.

Thanks 4 any help


----------



## mercury2008 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have same type of problem. ISA 2004 is installed and has two network cards, one for LAN and one connect to the modem. Everything was working fine. But today suddenly we lost internet connection. When I am trying to ping the modem from the ISA server it is successfully connected, but I can not get the internet connection. when another computer connects directly to the modem has internet connection. Could you help me so solve this problem


----------

